# Watch Out! Skunk at Lee Kay



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

On Monday morning I decided to take my DD pup out for some water work at the Lee Kay before I left town for the week. After we were done in the water I decided to let her run the fields for a few to dry off a little before loading her in the car. We were parked near the first (East) gate and headed into the brush to the West (toward the 2nd gate) when she locks up on point. I got excited that she had found leftovers from a field trial or something. My excitement quickly died as I saw her start to chase a skunk! She got a face full and finally decided to obey my recall command. I didn't have a firearm with me to take care of the little beast, so beware, it's still out there.


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

I was out there many times last year and my gsp got sprayed 3 times, but decided to eliminate one of them.
My Brittany got sprayed once also but that was from a distance. In total I seen at least 5 different skunks out there last year. I haven't been there this year for that reason.


----------

